
Gmail Priority Inbox Sorts Your Email For You. And It’s Fantastic. - icey
http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/30/gmail-priority-inbox/
======
ryanmickle
Next I hope Gmail incorporates some way to batch automated emails such as
newsletters, social network email alerts, etc. It is crazy how much time we
spend on email, despite the low signal to noise ratio.

~~~
_delirium
It's not _too_ difficult to set it up to filter those kinds of things to their
own tags, and omit them from your inbox, basically procmail-style. I agree
it'd be nice to make the process more automated, though.

